

On the Comprehension of Program Comprehension - alxndr
http://neverworkintheory.org/2015/02/13/on-comprehension-of-program-comprehension.html

======
marktangotango
This article cites a study that found programmers don't use 'program
comprehension' tools:

>>Our results reveal a gap between research and practice, as we did not
observe any use of comprehension tools and developers seem to be unaware of
them

Oh I beg to differ. I deal with a gnarly legacy code base every day, tail -f
and grep are my 'program comprehension' tools of choice nowadays. Ie exercise
the UI, watch the log for something I can grep for, and read.

